# Fantasy Name Generator



## David Ivanov (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey guys, not sure if anyone else has run across this resource (I don't remember how I found it), but this site has a helpful name generator.  It's pretty random in what it spits out, but I have gotten some good ideas from it.

Fantasy Name Generator


----------



## SpellcraftQuill (Jan 1, 2013)

Might I also suggest this site?


----------



## Meteora (Jan 2, 2013)

I have that site bookmarked, its pretty good I guess. Though I don't really dig most of the names so I just try to think of something on my own anyways (and spend literally 2 hours doing it).

I'll put this one out there too.


----------



## Varamyrr (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys, but I don't know if it's me but all those names don't really sound 'medieval-esque'. Got any good resources for that?


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 3, 2013)

If you want legit medievil names,
the SCA herald provides numerous sites from which to find real names.
SCA College of Arms - Name Articles (to see a large list of sites)
Medieval Names Archive   (Country specific names)

Somewhere in this mix is where my name originated, Severin, from the Pope Severinous 
Pope Severinus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I have used Henricus(old form of Henry), and many names I have found on these sites.
They are not name generators though.

These names have been found in printed material that dates back to the period specified. Thus they are proven authentic.


----------



## Scorks (Feb 2, 2013)

All these are awesome, thanks guys! I've been looking for something like this.


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 5, 2013)

I found this interesting blog post today. http://rjcrayton.com/2013/06/04/picking-character-names-how-name-research-can-help-us/


----------



## WeilderOfTheMonkeyBlade (Jun 6, 2013)

I LOVE this site, use it loads!!!!!!!
the one part that my imagination is not a highly powered machine in is name creating and this is so vast and lets you taylor names- GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArthurWalterson (Jun 8, 2013)

I actually can come up with names quite easily and quickly. 
These sites will be good if I'm stuck, though. I especially liked the country name generator here.

But all of these sites look great.


----------



## adampjr (Jun 8, 2013)

This site is great, especially with the advanced setting. 

It actually probably wouldn't be that hard to make a simple program that spits out names in keeping with the general type of names you want for different countries or plaaces or whatever. Until i get around to doing that in Python, I have saved a number of different strings to put in the advanced name generator on that site, a few for each area I work with. It does great.


----------



## Lunaairis (Jun 8, 2013)

I think this site is the best for randomly generated anything.

donjon; RPG Tools


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 9, 2013)

Scrivener has something like that, you can put in say French names and get a choice. I really should get scrivener.


----------



## Etna (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you! Very useful.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jun 12, 2013)

Lunaairis said:


> I think this site is the best for randomly generated anything.
> 
> donjon; RPG Tools


This site is going to give me hours of distraction!!!


----------

